# Ontario Public Land Hunting



## GenesisAlpha

If you are from Ontario you can contact your MPP's office and they will search for you on where in the area you are looking to hunt. Crown land is open to all unless you camp on it. A non-resident must get a permit I believe at 6 dollars per day to camp. No charge to a resident and no permit needed.

I did some searches around south west Ontario and found a few patches of crown land. You do not have to ask permission but you must make sure it is not leased by the government for use by someone. The search from the MPP should reveal its use or non-use.

Bob


----------



## hoody123

Genesis, thanks for that info! I wasn't aware that I could contact MPP for this. Good deal, I'll be in contact with them shortly!


----------



## HyperFlow

There maps are off, we found that out the hard way this fall


----------



## cc46

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/CrownLand/index.html

Have a read/surf this webpage, lots of crown land around but mostly in the north. Hunting is an acceptable recreation, just search through for the authority having jurisdicition in the area you like and comply. 

Good luck


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I live in Amherstburg and down here there is only a few parcels of land. The MPP staff should have no issues doing the search and I would check location on google earth to assure it is huntable property.

We have a group in Essex who like to offroad and are doing so on private land without permission. I tried to get them to understand it helps no ones cause with jeeps if they do that. So that is why I did the search through the MP or MPP's office. It revealed a piece of crown land next to the private property that was also leased by the port authority but not being used. I left that in their hands to be proactive with but to date they have dropped the ball.

While doing the above I found it is a good tool to make use of Government resources we pay for.

Good Luck


----------



## cath8r

Wow Bob. I guess retired old guys really are good for something after all! 


J/K
Rob.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Thats twice I heard that in one day.......................Sandy said the same thing!


----------



## Bigbuckhunter27

Genesis I am also from Amherstburg and I am fairly new into hunting I just moved down here from farther north and I am looking to get back into it.
Can you tell me where the crown property is? I've been going threw the internet for about a month now with no luck. 


Thanks, 
Rusty


----------

